# plus vrai que nature



## swift

Chers tous,

Ce matin je donnais cours, on lisait un document sur la région Midi-Pyrénées et voilà que nous sommes tombés sur cette phrase:



> "Des pics à plus de 3 000 mètres, des forêts, de vieux villages, les Pyrénées ont su rester plus vraies que nature."



Bien que je ne cherche pas à traduire ce texte, j'aimerais savoir comment pourrait-on traduire en espagnol l'expression "plus vrai que nature". J'ai pensé à "más real que en la naturaleza", mais je ne suis pas convaincu.

Que me proposez-vous?


Dans l'attente de vos réponses,


José.


----------



## wicca

Salut José!
J'ai une bonne traduction à te proposer en espagñol de l'Espagne... Je vois que tu es au Costa Rica... Moi même j'ai vécu au Mexique et il est vrai que le sens des expressions ici et là n'est pas toujours évident... 
Enfin, bref, la traduction que je te propose est la suivante: 'tan real como la vida misma'
D'après moi, la phrase dont tu nous parles serait donc traduite: 

"Con sus picos a más de 3 000 metros, sus bosques, sus aldeas, los Pirineos han sabido mantenerse tan reales como la vida misma."

¿Cómo te suena?

¡Saludos!


----------



## jprr

Salut José,

... más auténticas que las mismas. (?)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Por partes y primero la definición (CNTRL):


> *a)* Qui est la reproduction précise et vivante de son modèle. _Plus vrai que nature_


Segundo, no creo que _plus vraies que nature_ esté bien empleado en esta frase: ¿Cuál sería el modelo que los Pirineos estarían supuestamente imitando? 
En el español de por aquí diríamos:
- ... han sabido conservarse genuinas / han sabido conservar paisajes genuinos 

En el caso de una frase en la que _plus vrai que nature_ esté bien empleado:
- Les grottes d'Altamira que l'on visite sont plus vraies que nature (Las de verdad están cerradas y se visita una reproducción) => Las grutas de Altamira que se visitan están más logradas que las de verdad (por ejemplo, peor debe haber más posibilidades).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## wicca

Pero Cintia&Martine ¿ni siquiera por darle un giro / toque poético? A mí me podría parecer que sí...


----------



## swift

Rebonjour,

En effet, je fus frappé par l'emploi de cette expression dans le document: je ne voyais pas pourquoi les Pyrénées seraient plus authentiques qu'elles-mêmes!  Enfin, il s'agit d'un article publicitaire, donc il n'est pas étonnant qu'ils aient écrit n'importe quoi .

Sinon, je pense qu'on a voulu mettre en valeur la conservation du paysage tel qu'il a toujours été, sans ingrédients artificiels comme on dit au Costa Rica...

P.S. Merci J-P pour ta proposition.


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Por partes y primero la definición (CNTRL):
> 
> Segundo, no creo que _plus vraies que nature_ esté bien empleado en esta frase: ¿Cuál sería el modelo que los Pirineos estarían supuestamente imitando?



Héhé ... d'un point de vue logique, difficile de ne pas être d'accord.

Du point de vue de l'usage, malgré tout le respect dû au CNTRL les définitions sont souvent un peu datées et restrictives, et je crois que l'on trouverait au moins autant de "mauvais" usages que de bons.
Ex: à la réunion de ce matin toto était plus vrai que nature.
 ... il s'est comporté conformément à ce qu'on peut attendre de toto, à l'idée que nous avons de toto, peut-être même s'est-il surpassé dans cet exercice. Etait-il en train de "copier" toto pour autant ?

S'agissant d'un article de journal (de la région!) ... il faut ajouter l'enthousiasme, réel ou de commande, pour les sorties dominicales possibles.
Edit: Bonjour swift, je ne t'avais pas vu mais tu confirmes ce que je soupçonnais sur l'objectivité de l'article ...


----------



## wicca

Ahhh...! jprr, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous...!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Y no podría haber un juego de palabras encerrado? Plus vrai que nature... ¿y si nature es la naturaleza en general? 

Los Pirineos han sabido mantenerse más auténticos que la propia naturaleza / el entorno natural.

No sé... divagaciones de un sábado noche. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Y no podría haber un juego de palabras encerrado? Plus vrai que nature... ¿y si nature es la naturaleza en general?
> 
> Los Pirineos han sabido mantenerse más auténticos que la propia naturaleza / el entorno natural.
> 
> No sé... divagaciones de un sábado noche.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Pour l'article, aucun doute là-dessus! ce ne sont pas des divagations.
Mais dans "plus vrai que nature" je pense que nature ~ essence, l'idée abstraite de la chose.


----------



## Gévy

Alors on pourrrait peut-être garder l'expression pratiquement littérale : más auténticas que al natural (?)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lafitez

"Han sabido conservarse genuinas" me parece una traducción correcta, pero ¿qué tal os suena "Los Pirineos han sabido conservase en su estado original/natural"?


----------



## blink05

Veo que dentro del texto se habla de los "vieux villages".

Se me ocurre inmediatamente que la expresión alude a la conservación y restauración de los lugares. 

En efecto, en muchas ciudades existe el concepto de "la vieille ville", que se intenta conservar como lugar turístico. No he tenido el gusto de ir a pasear por los Pirineos, pero anduve por los alpes )) y el concepto se ve bastante.

Enfin, entiendo el "plus vraies que nature" como una forma de decir "los tenemos tan bien cuidados que están mejor que originalmente".

Como traducción, me gusta "han sabido mantenerse auténticos".

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Je fais un bilan de ce que nous avons jusqu'à présent:



jprr said:


> ... más auténticas que las mismas. (?)



Malheureusement, "las mismas" n'a pas de sens dans cette phrase . On dirait plutôt: "más auténticas que las montañas mismas", par exemple.



wicca said:


> '*tan* reales *como* la vida misma'
> 
> ¿Cómo te suena?



Me temo que no respete el sentido original: no olvides que en la frase en francés hay un superlativo de superioridad .



Gévy said:


> Los Pirineos han sabido mantenerse más auténticos que la propia naturaleza / el entorno natural.



Casi me quedaría con esta.



lafitez said:


> "Han sabido conservarse genuinas" me parece una traducción correcta



Me parece demasiado reductor.



lafitez said:


> pero ¿qué tal os suena "Los Pirineos han sabido conservase en su estado original/natural"?



Misma observación.


----------



## Santivasc

Hola a todos :
Tengo que traducir, « ...son climat tropical et leurs habitants plus vrais que nature ». En el vídeo queda claro que es gente extremadamente pintoresca. Después de haber leído todas vuestras propuestas pirenáicas quisiera saber si en este caso también os suena correcto « y sus habitantes, más auténticos que al natural » o si alguien sabe de otra posibilidad.


----------



## steiner

Propongo:

"Los Pirineos han sabido seguir siendo auténticos"
"Los Pirineos han sabido mantenerse fieles a sí mismos"
"Los Pirineos han sabido permanecer en estado puro"

Y en cuanto a la otra:

"su clima tropical y sus habitantes, tan auténticos/tan auténticamente auténticos", o "su clima tropical y esos habitantes tan auténticos"


----------



## olympiades

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tout le monde,

Je dois traduire l'expression "c'est du plus vrai que nature", dans le contexte suivant :il s'agit de la télé réalité, dont le but est de "proposer aux téléspectateurs du plus vrai que nature". 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

Amiel


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Ya existe este hilo: **** Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)
Como se trata de "telerrealidad", podría ser "... algo más real que la vida misma"





> No ha pasado un mes y ya hay síntomas de hastío en la audiencia, que vuelve a sus culebrones de siempre y a su *telerrealidad*, *más* *real que la vida* *misma*." (A. Cierto, Mediabriefing)


----------



## chlapec

"Plus vrai que nature" es frase hecha en francés. Os propongo que imaginemos un texto inicialmente escrito en español en el que se dijese " (tan) real como la vida misma". ¿¿¿Sería correcto traducir al francés "aussi vrai que nature"/"vrai comme nature"??? No lo creo. El intento de mantener la comparación de igualdad de la expresión española desvirtuaría la frase hecha del francés innecesariamente, creo.
Por eso, opino que entre las estrategias posibles de traducción estaría:1) utilizar la frase hecha en español (real como la vida misma), y olvidarse de ese matiz de comparación de superioridad de la expresión francesa; 2) utilizar otra expresión que no mimetice la frase hecha española y que mantenga el matiz de comparación superlativa, si realmente se considera importante en el discurso.
Yo, personalmente, me decantaría por la segunda. Propondría: más real que la realidad (machaconamente).

Añado: En el ejemplo propuesto por Tina, un escritor de habla hispana, en su discurso original, deforma conscientemente una frase hecha española para acentuar (sarcásticamente) el carácter real de la telerrealidad. Si tuviésemos que traducir al francés ese fragmento, ¿traduciríamos como "plus vrai que nature"? Me parecería incorrecto, pues se perdería ese matiz de deformación/ exageración del texto original, pues la expresión francesa es común, y no forzada. Esa argumentación considero que también es válida en sentido contrario, en el caso que nos ocupa.


----------



## Abel2010

"más claro que el agua".


----------



## olympiades

Hola y gracias a todos por sus respuestas. 

Tina Iglesias, ya habia visto la otra discusión, sobre los Pirineos que se han mantenido "plus vraies que nature", pero en nada correspondía a lo que yo buscaba. 

Chlapec, yo también optaría por tu segunda opción, "utilizar otra expresión que no mimetice la frase hecha española y que  mantenga el matiz de comparación superlativa, si realmente se considera  importante en el discurso", ya que considero importante esta comparación superlativa. Entonces "más real que la realidad" me parece muy adecuado.

Gracias


----------



## ishnarya

Hola, antes que nada debo pedir perdón por las faltas; tanto ortográficas como gramaticales que pueda cometer (hace más de 30 años que dejé los estudios y mi memoria ya no es lo que era).
Llevo varios días buscando una traducción con un mínimo de sentido para esta frase y... aunque he visto algunos hilos, ninguno de ellos se corresponde con lo que estoy buscando desde hace varios días.

Bien, mejor voy al asunto, hace poco que me he aficionado a series y películas con subtítulos y me he encontrado con esta frase. El contexto es un policía preguntando a un sospechoso sobre una posible victima de suicidio.
El texto es este:

   En regardant son visage qui semble *plus vrai que nature*. Ah, on dirait qu'il s'est suicidé.

Las opciones que se me ocurrieron fueron:

 --Mirando su rostro que parece de autentico carácter. Ah, parece que se ha suicidado. (En el sentido de tener un carácter fuerte.) 

  --Mirando su rostro que parece de mucho carácter. Ah, parece que se ha suicidado. 

 --Mirando su rostro que parece muy sincero. Ah, parece que se ha suicidado.

Pero... no sé... siento que ninguna de ellas acaba de convencerme. Si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradecería.

Edito:

Olvide comentar, por si sirve de algo, que en la escena el policía da a entender que sospecha que no fue un suicidio, sino un asesinato.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo no lo entiendo de la misma manera. Está mirando su rostro que no parece el de un muerto.

Propongo traducirlo aquí por: "casi más real que al natural".


----------

